# How to connect electronic devices



## bbade (Jan 1, 2011)

I received a Philips DVD Home Theater System (model #: HTS3372D/F7), I have a Sharp Television (model #: 27A-S120), a PS3 and a Nintendo Wii, I also have a cable box provided to me by my cable company it is made by Motorola. To connect all the devices I purchased a 4-way component video distribution amplifier from RadioShack.

When I connect all the devices the only thing that plays from the surround sound speakers is the television, the only way to get the DVD player to play is to disconnect the tv from the 4-way then the DVD player works. When I turn on one of the game systems and leave the speakers on you can hear the sound from the TV. 

How can I get all the devices to work together without having to unplug and plug the different devices everytime?

(The Sharp TV I have is very old I'm not even able to find anything online about it. I'm not sure if that has to do with the surround sound capabilities because they still play off the tv.)


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

bb, welcome to TSF :wave:

Component cables carry no audio so I assume you have the audio cable maried to the corresponding component inputs (5 cables going into each input on the switch - 3 component video and red/white audio.) 

Then you'd run a set of 5 cables from the "Out" of the switch to a "Input" on the Phillips. 

Check all the cables again.


----------

